# LBB's Katoon ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh gosh, what a lovely surprise this was to find in my PM box.

Sure put a smile on my sad little face ~ :wub:

Check out the wonderful job Kat did. Even down to the belly band.
I had to laugh. Thank you so much Kat. It's awesome!!
I'm sending it to my sis. She loves LBB, and this will sure put a 
smile on her face, as well. 

Oh, and I showed it to LBB. He laughed. Yep, said it "looks" just like him.












Here's the original pic. Isn't Kat wonderful ~ :chili:










Thanks again Kat. You made my day. :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that's cute as can be! She really captured him!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

too darn cute!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Oh, that's cute as can be! *She really captured him!*


Didn't she though? She even has the little strand of hair stickin' on top
of his head ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What an amazing job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done, Kat!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

That is amazing! I love Katoons :chili: :chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She did a fantastic job! Amazing!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's the cutest thing! What a great job Kat.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beauty!! I don't see the resemblance, though. Ha ha -get it? xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How utterly adorable!! Kat did a most WONDERFUL job, again! I'm glad it brought a smile to your day, Deb! We're thinking about you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love it!!! Kat doesn't need a pen or paintbrush! She does just fine with the mouse!!! :aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow! I am loving all of these Katoons! You are very talented!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It's perfect!!!! It really does look just like him.That was very sweet of Kat too! 

I'm so impressed by her talent!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

It's perfect! It really looks just like him. Kat did a great job and she had the perfect little model.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Another perfect Katoon!!!! I am officially addicted now...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what an awesome Katoon of LBB!!:wub:
amazing talent, Kat!!!:good post - perfect


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg these r great , he looks just like him , too cute!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is just the sweetest thing ! It is absolutely precious !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - How perfect it that?:wub: LBB gets his day in the spotlight :chili::chili: I've never met him but I just think that the cartoon looks just like him in that picture and I love it!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriously talented!!!! Katoon's are HOT!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Kat did an amazing job with LBB! And I'm so glad it brought a smile to your face, Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

looks just like I LBB:wub: Kat has been BUSY:sweatdrop: I think she might have more soon


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- this is awesome. Kat is doing an amazing job on her Katoons.

BTW -- I'm sooooooooooooo glad that LBB liked it and thought it looked just like him. LOL


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That is wonderful! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh dear Deb.. I am dancing here:chili: knowing that it made you smile  I love LBB, my fave out of your crew and that specific real pic is my all-time-favorite of him:wub::wub: he looks extra huggable there:wub: kisses to the cutie are sent from me..

hugs
Kat

ps. and thanks for your words about the KatToons guys


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! I love it


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is sooo cute of LBB.......How adorable!!! Great job Kat!!.......as usual!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just love it! I am crazy for LBB.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So cute .


----------

